# Halloween items you regret not buying.



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

There are several threads about our great finds/buys, but what about the ones that got away? Every once in awhile I'll think of a few things that I passed on but wish I had bought, such as the basket used for removing the deceased, I found at a local junk shop. It was years ago and I didn't have much money or storage but now I would jump on it! So what about you? If you could be granted a Do-Over what would you buy?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I kind of wish I'd picked up one of the Gemmy Spirit Balls a few years ago when they were so plentiful. I kept saying "maybe next year" and then they discontinued them. I would haved loved the witch. Oh well, not going to pay those outrageous prices I've seen on ebay!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

* I would have loved the Rob Zombie Michael Myers full size figure from Spirit.... It still haunts me... but then not paying my bills would have haunted me more. It was sooo expensive!*


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Lots of Disney Halloween items, especially anything Haunted Mansion. I have ghost Mickey and three tombstones, but I really would have loved the Bride!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Two years ago, Costco had these amazing gargoyles with glowing red eyes. I really wish I had bought one or two of those.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I'd have bought a lot of things if I had an unlimited budget! Mostly large scale props...


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

For me it was Spirits Gertrude witch. To this day she is my favorite witch. I bought the Head Shrinker Witch that was on sale half price before Halloween. She was a great buy but if I had, the extra $100.00 to spend on Gertrude I would have.

TK421, Looking at the gargoyle I now feel like I missed out on that too, and I hadn't seen it before.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I saw a vulture and bat on ebay a few years ago made of fiberglass that came from an old dark ride....It really looked like something Bill Tracy would have built....Buy It Now was $250 each....Didn't have the money....Then there was the old Gold Nugget? dark ride track and cars from Kennywood a couple years ago that went for like $5000 I think.....Obviously didn't have the money for that either....I've been blessed to have got a fair collection of things over the years from Spirit and even an actual Skulltronix last year....The Electrocuted prop at Spirit a few years ago would have been cool but I wasn't paying $300....ZR


----------



## SheerTerrorHaunt (Jul 22, 2011)

About 5 years ago now I passed a kart at Kroger FULL of $10 FOG MACHINES! I still think about that day and how I was stupid enough to let these pass by... Even if they weren't the best quality, for 10$? Worth a shot... Oh well.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I passed up an old school baby buggy a few years ago when I was about the only one in the hood with a zombie baby...now everyone has them, so it's not as big a deal...

TK, I would've joined Costco to get those Gargoyles if I knew about them...

I also passed on a Dancing Santa...got home, changed my mind and some lady was paying for it as I walked in the store..


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

ZombieRaider said:


> I saw a vulture and bat on ebay a few years ago made of fiberglass that came from an old dark ride....It really looked like something Bill Tracy would have built....Buy It Now was $250 each....Didn't have the money....Then there was the old Gold Nugget? dark ride track and cars from Kennywood a couple years ago that went for like $5000 I think.....Obviously didn't have the money for that either....I've been blessed to have got a fair collection of things over the years from Spirit and even an actual Skulltronix last year....The Electrocuted prop at Spirit a few years ago would have been cool but I wasn't paying $300....ZR


Was the gold nugget the water ride? I remember that and le chalet or something similar to that. Just fond memories now....


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Mostly what I regret is not buying more stuff that was on clearance after Halloween! For example a few years ago I got a large blacklight for $5, and I really should have bought more than one... I also got a "Lighting FX" box/Lightning Machine (it's a thing you plug lights into and it makes them flicker to your sound effects/music/ambient sounds) on clearance one year, and I just found out they are really hard to find now and are $40-60, I'm pretty sure mine was under $10... I should have bought more than one.


----------



## sanura03 (Apr 7, 2011)

It's stupid, but there was this day of the dead shadowbox picture at Target back in '08 for like $10 that I loved but didn't pick up that day because they had a lot of them, of course when I went back they were all gone. I don't know why but it still bugs me to this day and I've never had any luck finding one online or anything since it was such an ambiguous product. Oh well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This is a great thread topic! I'm sure we've all have had some regrets over the years. 

Gee I would have to think a bit about this. If I really wanted some Halloween item badly enough I would be persistent over the years periodically doing a search of it. When I first came to this forum I read about Boris the Talking Skull. He had been at Big Lots the year before but they had stopping carrying him by the time I was looking for him. Kept watching eBay and at some point during the off-season found him being sold for not that much over the original price. Actually got lucky twice on him in the same fashion.

What gets me the most are props costing more after they are discontinued, especially items from Dollar Tree! like the Solar Dancing Flowers. Oh and I now can say I regret not appreciating those singing fish at Walgreens, especially the Halloween version (have one now thanks to a member giving me a heads up of one on eBay that ended up being reasonably priced at the end of the auction). My husband would love to push the try me buttons or walk past the motion sensored triggers of those things and I found them so annoying back then...ok still annoying but with possibilities of a fun Halloween prop now

There was an Egyptian sarcophagus I saw at a TJ Maxx and More that I would have loved to have owned-- it was a few hundred dollars and I thought it looked so cool and couldn't believe the kinds of items that TJM and HomeGoods got in. Guess I also really wanted The Count, a vampire prop many on the forum have. I'm not even going to talk about more realistic props, too many to count. Overall I'm pretty happy with what I have so as not to reflect much on the ones that got away.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I got a fog machine at Costco about 5 years ago and I wish I would have gotten 2. That thing is great. Have never seen a fog machine there since.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Spirit used to have a velvet dress that I thought would look good on me, but to be honest, I probably wouldn't have liked it that much if I'd gotten it. It was a one-size-fits-most thing, and I hate those. They're never going to fit properly without an actual sizing option, and most things that are one-size are pretty cheaply made. So I just try to focus on those facts, and it doesn't bother me that much that it isn't available anymore. 

My husband definitely has an item like this, though. The infamous Baby Jason Mask. They had it at Spirit in either 2007 or 2008 (think it was '08) and we haven't seen it since. Very small, adorable, flexible version of the Jason Voorhees hockey mask. I would almost think he was crazy and just made the whole thing up, except that I saw it too. I remember him bringing it up to me in the store and saying how cute it was, but he didn't get it since he doesn't really have a use for it. Later on he decided he wanted one, and has been looking for it ever since, but can't find it at the store, on eBay, iOffer or anywhere else. Weird.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

1) A medium-sized black vulture statue that was in HomeGoods last year. At the time we were moving to a smaller apartment, the one we're in now, and I was trying to restrain myself so as not to add to our storage woes. This year I've been overcome with the illusion that I will be able to perform Jenga-like stacking magic on the boxes in our closets which will surely allow many more boxes to be easily added... So if I see it again, I'm buying it.  


2) The Department 56 Eyeball punchbowl, because I love the ladle. 










That time I was up on my high horse about how outrageously overpriced all the Dept 56 was.... I thought maybe I would watch for it and buy it afterwards if it was marked down. I didn't yet know that Dept 56 stuff becomes a "collectible" afterwards and the price actually rises... I will have to take a ceramic class sometime and make myself one!


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh, come to think of it, there is one thing that I really wish I had gotten and still hope to find again somewhere. It was a very classy velvet table runner with spiderwebs on it, black and dark grey. They had it at Target in 2009. I really, really want that runner.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I wish I had bought the beheaded bride, at Micheal's in 2008. It's for sale again on Spirit Halloweens website but much more expensive.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

spiderqueen said:


> Oh, come to think of it, there is one thing that I really wish I had gotten and still hope to find again somewhere. It was a very classy velvet table runner with spiderwebs on it, black and dark grey. They had it at Target in 2009. I really, really want that runner.


Hey I believe Mrs. S bought that back in 2009. She buys the classy stuff and I go for the scary and mood setting items.

There are so many things I regret not buying over the years that I can't even remember them all.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

This is such a sad thread  I have that Day of the Dead shadowbox someone mentioned and it's one of my favorite items in my collection. 

I, too, wish I had purchased a Spirit Ball from Michael's with a coupon. I ended up paying about $50 for one on eBay, just to take it apart and use the globe for my Madame Leota costume. And while I never could have afforded them at the time, I really regret not buying the Haunted Mansion hitchhiking ghosts and the hatbox ghost big figures a while back. They'll never make things like that again. Oh, and there was a Lonesome Ghosts snowglobe I really wish I had purchased. I remember it getting down to $39.99, and by the time I went to buy it, it had sold out. *sigh* Those darn Disney collectibles...


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I wish I'd bought a dozen bubble foggers when Walmart had them for $40 retail. They still had tons left over for 75% clearance and that's probably why they've never stocked them again. Halloween stores are making a killing selling them for $80.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I wish I'd bought the "Donna the Dead" prop a few years ago. I would have bought her then, but I figured she'd be out again the next year.
But, no......


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

The all time biggest regret I have is not buying a 1963 Cadillac Hearse from a guy in Montana. It needed some body work and new interior upholstery, and it had the original engine, which was a gas guzzling beast, but I wish I had bought it all the same. I have a million reasons why I didn’t (kids, job, moving, etc.) but I always wish it was sitting in the driveway.










For anyone who wishes they bought a fog machine, go to eBay right now! There are lots of fog machines for sale right now because most people aren't thinking about Halloween yet!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> ....TK, I would've joined Costco to get those Gargoyles if I knew about them....



Were those items Costco or Sam's Club? I thought Sam's Club. I belong to Costco and don't remember those but do remember seeing people post about them one year. I do remember that Costco had some low lying 900? watt fogger on year.

Anyway I joined Sam's Club to be able to order the Talking Interactive Busts last year when they got marked down to $30-40. Their shipping was very reasonable, maybe around $16, even with the cost of membership I'm still way ahead of the currently priced units being sold by SH and I will be able to use my membership to purchase props this year as well (membership expires right before Halloween so perfect timing). I saw so many cool props pictures that forum members posted over the years that I only wished Costco would offer. The best things I remember Costco carrying were the giant skulls (bought one the first year) and the huge bat. For the most part though I don't recall Costco props being really animated to the extent that Sam's Club have been. Sam's Club has had the guy who's face rotated and the mirror that I think SH is also carrying this year along with the interactive busts that Sam's Club had (but at Sam's Club prices).. Oh and didn't they have some gargoyle that had wings that opened?


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I saw them at Costco.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just checked eBay, and I may still have a chance to live the dream:

1959 Fleetwood Hearse

I'll be honest, I probably won't get it. Looks like it's too much work for someone like me. Still, it's nice to dream.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Mario Chiodo Studios used to make a version of the Grim Reaper called 'Dapper Death', dressed in a very fancy outfit, wearing sunglasses and holding a lantern; I would have loved to have gotten him. Here's a link to show what the heck I am on about: http://www.halloweenexpress.com/dapper-death-p-6394.html.

Target had a great-looking latex gargoyle many years ago, which closely resembled one from Distortions Unlimited, but without the hefty price tag. I think it was only $25 or so, but I didn't have the money at the time (owned no credit card, since I was still a teen), and when I did, it was long gone.

I also would've loved to have gotten the gargoyle shown in this thread...

I don't want to make the mistake of missing out on the giant evil jester (either version, although I'd prefer the 'darkside' edition if given a choice), but right now, it's not an option to buy one (at least $300) That SOB _will_ be mine someday...


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I wish I'd bought the "Donna the Dead" prop a few years ago. I would have bought her then, but I figured she'd be out again the next year.
> But, no......


Same thing. Michaels was having their after Halloween clearance, and my wife called to tell me that they had both Donna the Dead and the Gemmy Mummy Bride at 75% off. To this day I don't know why I told her to just get the Bride and leave Donna...shucks!


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

To this day I could still kick myself for not buying those small animated candy bowl and figures of Freddy and Jason from Walgreens. They were like $20 and they were clearanced to $10 but I just couldn't afford it at the time. I'm sure I could have found a way but now it's too late. I haven't seen those same ones in years and they were so cool. 

I also could slap myself (LOL) for not buying an animated candy dish (the one that grabs your hand) from Target for $2.66 last year. It was on clearance for that cheap and I for whatever reason thought I didn't need it. Now I'm thinking it was so cool and I should have got it. It obviously haunts me because I still remember the exact price. lol


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

One lesson that can be learned from this thread is that one should never assume you can pass on a prop now and get it "next year". Next year comes but that doesn't mean the prop will. I hate when things are sold for one year only!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

My biggest regret not buying: Gemmy's "6ft talking caged skeleton with microphone"
I beat myself up every Halloween wishing I had bought it, when available a few years ago at Sam's Club.

second biggest:
New "Talking Boris" skulls! They're gone again...and I only bought two! If I had known...I would have bought Biglot's entire stock!
You can never have too many skulls, especially when they can talk via 3.5mm audio input!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Eyegore said:


> second biggest:
> New "Talking Boris" skulls! They're gone again...and I only bought two! If I had known...I would have bought Biglot's entire stock!
> You can never have too many skulls, especially when they can talk via 3.5mm audio input!


I agree! They only sold those Boris skulls for one year, then gone!
I still have one in the box, just waiting for a good use. I already have two that I use for my joking skeletons prop.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

ChrisW said:


> Same thing. Michaels was having their after Halloween clearance, and my wife called to tell me that they had both Donna the Dead and the Gemmy Mummy Bride at 75% off. To this day I don't know why I told her to just get the Bride and leave Donna...shucks!


I lucked out and got the Donna at 75% off...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Regrets? I have had a few, but then again, too few to mention...

Sorry, this thread was begging for some "My Way" lyrics!

This guy is still out there but ridonkulously priced for a static prop. I'd love to own him & that's about it. In the end, it's just stuff.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Oh man - me so want that coffin too!!*


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*All be damned!! *

Just spoke with the wife (Endora421) and she says if I sell both my motorcycles, she would *support the hearse purchase 100%*

Have I told everyone here how much I absolutely adore and worship my wife?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Oh man - me so want that coffin too!!*


I don't even want the coffin, just Drac. 

Last year our Giant grocery store had a beat up one in their Halloween flower display & I almost asked for him. Almost.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I literally should have grabbed everyone one of those 1ft tall hanging skeletons from Dollar Tree last year. I haven't found them anywhere this year and I'm going mad trying to find my box with extras from two years ago. They were perfect to build monsters with. They were held together with built in pins into built in holes, so you could pop everything out of joint and build the creature you wanted with a little glue.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Oh man - me so want that coffin too!!*


I got the Count last year, love him. He's awesome. I would love to have the coffin to go with him, but it's over three times what I paid for the Count - lists for $757 from the maker - Gag Studios.

My biggest regret is not getting Gemmys Leatherface when I could. At the local Spirit store the day after Halloween and everything was marked down. They had a Leatherface display, marked down to $100. The chain on the chainsaw was broken so I passed on it. From what I've read, everyone's chain eventually breaks on this prop. Kick myself every time I think about not getting that even with the broken chain. Right now I'm kind of regretting not getting a Frankencuted last year. He wasn't worth the original $250 he was listed at, but once he went on sale at half off to $125 I should have gotten him. Can't find him anymore except for the one that's been listed on eBay forever for $300 and local pick-up only. He needed work and there were issues with it, but I still would have liked to have had him. 

I had also regretted not getting Dr. Shivers when he was available, just kind of took for granted he'd always be available. Then all of a sudden you couldn't find one except for on eBay with a huge markup. I got one through Grandinroad, but paid more for it than I would have if I had just gotten him a couple of years ago when I could. I won't complain, it was worth the few extra dollars to get what I thought I wouldn't have a chance to get anymore.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

TK421 said:


> *All be damned!! *
> 
> Just spoke with the wife (Endora421) and she says if I sell both my motorcycles, she would *support the hearse purchase 100%*
> 
> Have I told everyone here how much I absolutely adore and worship my wife?


*TK!! MysterE knows a guy that may be selling a hearse in a week or so! The engine is shot - and it has flames already painted on the body. I'll see if I can get a pic. It would be a nice tow-away prop for sure. But the drive might be loooong to get it from Ohio!! 
Although - we could hold you hostage so you can build an addition onto our house! BOO!

(PS - She must really love you to suggest you give up the motorcycles for a hearse. A woman after my own heart! ... *


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

This thread reminds me of a valuble lession I learned many years ago... Get it now before it's gone or pay dearly for it later! 

In the Halloween industry, products go away as fast as they are made. So if I can, I buy it now if I want it. Back in 2006, buycostumes.com had a 6' fiberglass reaper on clearance from $599.99 to $199.99 with freight shipping included. After I placed my order online, it was gone within 30min! Then, there are those items have been able to find that have long gone, but have had to pay a high price to get it. 

My regret - Grandin Road had a 3' White Ghostly Jack-o-Lantern Pumpkin stack made of resin in their 2009 catalog. Never did get it and it is long gone! Searches on eBay have turned up nothing.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have one regret chester the chest ripper.A animated latex prop spirit/spencers sold in 2007 or 2008.I refuse to pay what people want on ebay I will live without him.
So now if I see something I have to have I buy it.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I always wanted a Donna of the dead... When I saw her, I was not a haunter, so, I never got her. Only after I started haunting, I can't find her no more.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Michael's had a digital Halloween countdown clock a couple of years ago that I wished I would have bought - just to gut for the counter......


----------



## earthbound (Mar 12, 2010)

The life size Leatherface! I really wish I had bought that one. He is the only horror movie prop that Gemmy has made that I don't have.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

osenator said:


> I always wanted a Donna of the dead... When I saw her, I was not a haunter, so, I never got her. Only after I started haunting, I can't find her no more.


Hey buddy have you checked out ebay? I almost bought one for $70.00 off ebay but then my sister had found one at a garage sale for $30.00.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I kind of regret that pumpkin server from HomeGoods last year, but I never actually found it in the store and given the price, wouldn't have bought it anyway. Still, I can't help but sigh thinking of it.









The GIANT regret I would have had (but thankfully bought one off e-bay for cheapest I could find it while still in production) was a Jim Shore piece. Normally, I'm not a giant fan of his patchwork quilting style stuff, but I absolutely fell in love with his "On the Night Watch", a huge piece for his normal sizes with a full size cat on a full size pumpkin in a witch hat holding a lantern. You light the lantern with an LED tea light and the pumpkin with a plug-in bulb. I would have regretted that one FOREVER if I hadn't bought it before they stopped making it. It's a full 2 feet tall.


----------



## Deslock (Aug 24, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Regrets? I have had a few, but then again, too few to mention...
> 
> Sorry, this thread was begging for some "My Way" lyrics!
> 
> This guy is still out there but ridonkulously priced for a static prop. I'd love to own him & that's about it. In the end, it's just stuff.



Wow...!!! That coffin is amazing ! I've been thinkin' about building one. I'm going to do one with that opens from the middle like that piccy. I was just going to build a "standard" one. Thanks for posting that !.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

these stick out in my mind;

Chuckles the clown - those expensive gag Studios rigid foam ones that shake. In my local Party City I desired him every time I went in, he was always out in the back with a huge sign of $350 and Do Not Touch. 

Came in and saw him missing and after asking about him, was told they sold him to some guy. I asked why after all this time someone paid that price? And he replied they sold it for less than $100. I felt sick.

2- Gemmy The Countess, wanted her in pics, in person not so much, but still I would like to have her and missed out. 

3- one time I was short on money but I asked my mom to buy what is now the coveted Donna of the Dead in Michaels. Took some convincing, and we never had a life sized prop before between us, for $60 we got the floor model. Mom kept her, lol.

Buying Donna and looking her up the next year when trying to figure out how to stand her up is what started our increase in Halloween decorations. We alwys loved the holiday but now we actively seek it out. 

4- Grand Road had the pumpkin carriage inflatable for $50, I was short on funds and waited a few days, it was sold out afterwards. 

5- life sized Gemmy Singing Buck at an auction house/antique store for $30. He sang country tunes and I didnt know if he was hackable. Peeps on here confirmed he could and the next morning found he had been put on hold and eventually sold that night. I was ticked because they were closing within the hour when I left and they like to close up earlier than their scheduled time. You have to walk through the side of the antique shop to get to the loading area for their auctions they put on. Someone going by to the auction that night saw Bucky over in the store area. (supposed to be closed at that time. ) And got them to place him on hold until the next day. I was like,. why didnt I think of that? Find out that prop goes for over $150- 300.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i believe it was target had these cool caps like swim caps, and they were different shapes. they were after halloween so very cheap. i got one that looks like a bat is hugging your head. i love it. i wish i had got one of each other character even though i don't remember what the other characters were. 
another thing i kick myself for is hubby and i went to an auction and they had an old fortune teller. the kind you put your money in and she is animated and lights up, then your fortune drops down. they said she didn't work but still, i just loved her. nobody would bid on her so they finally talked some guy into taking her for $5.00. i wanted her so bad but my hubby was totally against it. i have always regretted that, a lot


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Two Gemmy lifesize props; Donna the Dead, and Dr. Shiver's. Always regret passing on them!


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)

Dollar tree had six pack led tea lights a few months back and I only bought two packs... The led spot group buy... I bought a few on clearance at michaels and they are awesome. I wish had more.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Deslock said:


> Wow...!!! That coffin is amazing ! I've been thinkin' about building one. I'm going to do one with that opens from the middle like that piccy. I was just going to build a "standard" one. Thanks for posting that !.


The more people mention it, the more I agree! I don't think that comes with the prop, it's just a prop to the prop!! That is a cool coffin. It would easier to pop out of if you decided to put a real person inside for a scare. 

When I went looking for that prop I was amazed I could find it as easily as I did because I just googled something like "dracula prop" or "vampire....something" I can't recall now.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

the gemmy animated breathing butler with the moving eyes....ohhh i should have bought you


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Just remembered another prop I wish I had bought, the Midnight Countess sold at Spirit Halloween in 2009.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Two Gemmy lifesize props; Donna the Dead, and Dr. Shiver's. Always regret passing on them!


You can get Dr shivers this year.
I hope this is a trend to re-release old props.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

There was a string of pumpkin lights made of wood, very country and rustic looking, at a local craft store. We liked it but held off, and then the following week went back to purchase it and "poof" it was sold out. A year or two later I found them on the internet and bought the set online. Very cool for bannisters or mantels. Moral of the story? Well, you know that one already.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't know if anyone will read this, but it's more for me anyway. My regrets are numerous. As everyone probably knows, Gemmy's prime was the early 2000's. And it just so happens that I was at a young enough age that anything Halloween freaked. Me. Out. I dreaded the fall because that was when the looming skeletons and ghouls came to the stores to scare me to tears. Even if they weren't moving! Finally I overcame my fear in 2010, buying (well, they threw him out and I got it for free) the life-size skeleton from Michaels as a sort of symbol. As I sit here reading about all the amazing things from 2006, 07, 08, etc., I wish I saw how silly I was. 

As a lighter side to all of this disappointment, just think of it this way. If you had bought something when you saw it in the store, you wouldn't feel quite the same as when you hunt it down. I have had many occasions when I see something older, and want it. I spend weeks, months...sometimes years, trying to find it. When you see it in a second hand store, or for sale online, you get and you value it so much more for so much longer. And IMO at least that kind of makes up for the search.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

TK421 said:


> Two years ago, Costco had these amazing gargoyles with glowing red eyes. I really wish I had bought one or two of those.


Yep, you messed up TK421, those gargoyles were awesome.

For me its the Jason, Michael Myers, Leatherface full size animatroics


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

sumrtym said:


> I kind of regret that pumpkin server from HomeGoods last year, but I never actually found it in the store and given the price, wouldn't have bought it anyway. Still, I can't help but sigh thinking of it.


I'm thinking I would've gone stupid and bought it


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I waited too long last year to buy the Pottery Barn Kids Haunted House Countdown Calendar. It was early September, and I thought "no way are there enough people out there who would pay that much money for something like this". Boy was I wrong! They sold out everywhere. I thought maybe I'd be able to get it this year, but this year's design is completely different and I don't like it at all. I'll be thinking about that one for a long time, at least until I try to make it myself.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Another regret, though maybe it's not really a regret as not so much being able to find the damn thing, is not finding the zombie lady with the crow from Home Goods last year.



















She was the reason I went to Home Goods & did manage to find Uncle Gorey but no Lady.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rciag, and tk, you guys both messed up. bunches. cool items


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Yep, you messed up TK421, those gargoyles were awesome.





hallorenescene said:


> rciag, and tk, you guys both messed up. bunches. cool items


[email protected] Does that #*%@ing salt burn enough, TK and RCIAG?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm going to have to read this thread from the beginning because I think the answers will be interesting. I'm sure I could name at least a dozen things I've seen that I'd love to have now that we decorate our house. I'll give it some thought and come back.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Regretted not buying the Paddy and Patricia Pumpkin statues from Grandin Road last year. I was glad to see that they made a comeback this time, but will wait for another coupon to come up (and another paycheck. lol)


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

HauntedDiva said:


> Was the gold nugget the water ride? I remember that and le chalet or something similar to that. Just fond memories now....


Some how I missed this when it was posted so sorry about that....It was actually called the Gold Rusher (my mistake...sorry) was a dark pretzel ride.....They sold the cars and track for $5000 on ebay....If only I had $5000 and a big building to set it up....LOL....Here is a video that shows it.....ZR 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWCYFsS1RqE


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Where do I start? I've had to pass on a lot of little things due to lack of funding. I can't think of anything major that I've missed out on, but I did like that blue skeleton thing that Sam's had a couple of years ago. I really wanted one of those, but didn't have the money. I can't even remember exactly what it was like, but it seems like it had something to do with lightning, or at least a flashing strobe of some sort.

Last year, I had to pass up Walgreens pseudo-Bucky skeletons (Shopko had them for about the same price). I'm hoping that they get them again for the next few years, because I can see me replacing my Bluckies with them...one skeleton per year, as long as they stay within the $50 range.

I passed up a cheap bubble fogger on clearance at Target years ago when they first became popular. I've wanted one ever since, but I never see them on clearance for decent amounts anymore. I keep hoping that a good one will show up at Goodwill! 

I passed up a fog machine at Goodwill a few months ago. It was only $12, but I was low on funds at the time, and afraid it wouldn't work because it was way off season and the box was pretty well battered.

I passed up a $3 voice-throwing box at a yard sale a couple of years ago. This guy had a bunch of Halloween stuff, and I did buy a small T&L machine from him that works really well. He tried so hard to sell me the voice box, showed me how it worked and everything, but I didn't want to admit I only had $2 left at that point, and really wanted the T&L machine. I went back the next day to see if he was open all weekend, but he wasn't. 

I managed to pick up the regular sized Hitchiker figures from the Haunted Mansion at a Disney outlet store, but passed on the bride. I think it was because they were out of the glowing bride, and only had her in white; whereas I wanted the glowing ghosts (they also had the putty or white color, I forget which), and I wanted them to match. DUMB! I really wish that I'd known about the Monorail sets being sold at DW and DL, I'd have had someone from one of the areas pick up a Haunted Mansion set for me when they were $20. No way in heck am I paying $100 for one, they are cheesy! (but I still want one!)

I wish that I'd bought the Haunted Mansion decks of cards when we were at DW, too. I did pick up the HM version of Clue, although it suddenly disappeared when we began discussing our impending divorce. Funny how stuff like that happens, right? Ah well, that was years ago.

I regret passing up Biestle paper decorations everywhere I see them. I always think that I'd rather spend money on something I'll actually use, and I'm afraid that they'll get torn up, so I'd want to store them...then I wish I had them. Blah. I'm just going to start buying them, and putting them on the walls out of the kiddo's reach!

I've passed up a few shiatsu massagers, and a Dougie at Goodwill lately too. (don't kill me, it might have been one of the crappy Dougies!) I have never hacked something to make a prop, but maybe someday I will get over that fear of just ruining it and wasting money.

OH! I also passed up the haunted (metal) archway/gate combo that LTD had several years ago. I really wanted that! I still want one, but doubt they'll make a comeback.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh you had to post the witch and raven......sniff sniff, I looked for two months at four stores for one here...I swear if I find her, i'll buy two and let you know cross fingers they do her again this year




RCIAG said:


> Another regret, though maybe it's not really a regret as not so much being able to find the damn thing, is not finding the zombie lady with the crow from Home Goods last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Illy (Jul 11, 2011)

v_gan said:


> This is such a sad thread  I have that Day of the Dead shadowbox someone mentioned and it's one of my favorite items in my collection.
> 
> I, too, wish I had purchased a Spirit Ball from Michael's with a coupon. I ended up paying about $50 for one on eBay, just to take it apart and use the globe for my Madame Leota costume. And while I never could have afforded them at the time, I really regret not buying the Haunted Mansion hitchhiking ghosts and the hatbox ghost big figures a while back. They'll never make things like that again. Oh, and there was a Lonesome Ghosts snowglobe I really wish I had purchased. I remember it getting down to $39.99, and by the time I went to buy it, it had sold out. *sigh* Those darn Disney collectibles...


We were fortunate enough to have been in downtown disney when they were selling the hitch hiking ghosts. We drove to Orlando in a ford focus and we somehow managed to get all three of them in that little car! They are fragile and as such we only display them halloween night for fear of theft/vandalism. They take up an awful lot of room too!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Regrets? I have had a few, but then again, too few to mention...
> 
> Sorry, this thread was begging for some "My Way" lyrics!


THANK YOU! I couldn't believe it took that long for me to find this in the thread! I started singing it the second I saw the title lol


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I have two Halloween regrets. One is the Buried Alive animatronic in which they had at Factory Card Outlet, and Walgreens. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3MknklfEt4
The other regret is last year that they had a Casper halloween pail from before at a thrift store, and I didn't buy it. It had to be a $1 with all the other buckets.

I know you said about Halloween, but I have a Christmas thing I'm even worse kicking myself for not getting. A thrift store had a $5 choir person blowmold. I can't believe I didn't buy that!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lair mistress, you sound like me, i'm always short of money. I see people that get deals that are way worth the money, and I never find deals like that. but even if I did, I wouldn't have the money. lol. 
Halloweenfan, I wish I would find that blowmold. that's a wonderful one. I know garth.....salt


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

sanura03 said:


> It's stupid, but there was this day of the dead shadowbox picture at Target back in '08 for like $10 that I loved but didn't pick up that day because they had a lot of them, of course when I went back they were all gone. I don't know why but it still bugs me to this day and I've never had any luck finding one online or anything since it was such an ambiguous product. Oh well.


 i have learned that if I see something I really love, i better buy it now just simply for this reason. It is NEVER there when I go back. It's possible to return something I change my mind about but not get something that's no longer available.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

There are few times I've been in spirit Halloween and had money for larger props and animatronics and I passed them up for no reason. Maybe I was being Greedy with my money I guess? But damn, I wish I had bought when I had the chance.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

I missed out on buying a used "Tesla Road Show" for $3500. It was a travelling electrical science show that went around to schools in the region. An entire 40' trailer full of lighting strobes, a sound system, tesla coils, jacob's ladders, plasma spheres and a crapload of other stuff. Putting together the entire package today would cost me about $80,000.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blarghity, that sounds like a fun investment. I can see why you might have passed it up. it would be time and money.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> blarghity, that sounds like a fun investment. I can see why you might have passed it up. it would be time and money.


I wasn't going to continue the road show; I was going to use it for the basis of a mad scientist laboratory Halloween theme.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i have learned that if I see something I really love, i better buy it now just simply for this reason. It is NEVER there when I go back. It's possible to return something I change my mind about but not get something that's no longer available.


My biggest problem is that it's usually the stuff I want is the same stuff that everyone else wants. Usually when it comes down to after Halloween, the stuff I don't want is there. I guess a lot of it has to do with the money. It's not that I don't have the money to get the thing, but it's more to me is it going to be on sale in a week for instance. Or another reason for me is that I rather be prepared to spend so much money on certain things than just go to a store and buy it already. If I go into a store, I wasn't expecting to spend $50 on Halloween stuff at first. It's more about first seeing the stuff, and going back for it. That's the ultimate problem because I usually want the stuff that everyone else wants & the stuff that everyone else wants is gone first. 

You are really right though about just returning an item if you change your mind about it. The only negative thing about that, is going through the hassle of returning the object. Let's say you loose your receipt, or if there is only a small window to take back Halloween items, and you miss the window.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

ZombieRaider said:


> Some how I missed this when it was posted so sorry about that....It was actually called the Gold Rusher (my mistake...sorry) was a dark pretzel ride.....They sold the cars and track for $5000 on ebay....If only I had $5000 and a big building to set it up....LOL....Here is a video that shows it.....ZR
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWCYFsS1RqE


Good memories! Le chalet scared me!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I saw those gargoyles and the giant pumpkin, too. 

I wish I bought a Target skeleton dog, another bubble fogger (when they were 20 bucks, not now with the price), the house pottery barn kids had for a countdown, the cauldron punch bowl set from Pottery Barn, more witch props (any would have been fine)... I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

This is the story of me regreting getting the 6 foot Jason Voorhees: 
In 2008 at My local spirit store I saw him and I was dying to get him!!!!!!!!!! I was only 7 so I couldn't afford him and he sold out): The next year(i think)He was on the Website for only $200 and after Halloween(I think)he was only $100, but I purchased a Lego set instead and I couldn't get!!!! In 2010 a newer version came out and I didn't really like it. A few months later, the exact Jason I was dying to get appeared on amazon for around $200 and I passed that one on thinking I would for sure get one some other time??? But hell no!!!!!! He was discontinued!!!!!! And now I am searching eBay and Craigslist for one but have had bad luck. I found one months back but I had a Boy Scout meeting when the item was ending and I went to the Boy Scout meeting instead! 
Now next time I find one for a good price(in good condition), I will not regret it, I will buy it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I hate the hassle of returning things. and, menards and kmart don't return your money. they give you vouchers that have to be used in the store. that burns me.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

My current regret is a mobster/gangster/thug mask by Ghoulish Productions. Will add a pic later tonight or tomorrow. For the last two years, it kept popping up from two different eBay sellers and so I kept putting off purchasing it. (Due to other Halloween projects and non-Halloween priorities.)

After Halloween, I was ready to pull the trigger, but no longer available. Contacted both eBay sellers, but neither has any left. Apparently, it's been discontinued by the manufacturer.

Google search revealed that some European costume retailers still have it in-stock -- but I cannot justify the exchange rate and shipping cost (esp. to the wife, with Christmas coming next month) spending upwards of $80 for the mask.

So I'll continue lurking on eBay . . .


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I passed on the Totally Ghoul Life Size 6ft. Convulsing Werewolf Wolf at Kmart clearance for $47.99.

I'd already spent $60 on various small items (strobes, pathway lights, candy, costumes) and didn't want to spend more. Now I wish I'd bought the werewolf and passed on the smaller things.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I have almost no regrets because I make almost everything here myself. BUT years ago I wish I would have purchased the M. Jackson Thriller mask made locally (Afro hair -do, wild, sunken eyes) I would have loved "entertaining" the crowds as they waited outside my house by pretending to almost drop my newborn from the high second-story window. ( My "Baby" would have bee fake, not real)


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

That spell casting witch from Grandin Road. She had the best facial expression! I loved her as soon as I saw her. I was hoping I could get her on sale and was waiting. I think by the time I got their second or maybe third catalog, she was gone. If they have her again next year, I won't wait. I'll just buy her!


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

I always wished I had gotten the "Spirit Crouching Witch" . To me the old static props they carried was way better then the ones that look like and sound like a carnival in the distance.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I really wish I could have gotten one of the headless horseman snow globes from home goods.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> My current regret is a mobster/gangster/thug mask by Ghoulish Productions. Will add a pic later tonight or tomorrow. For the last two years, it kept popping up from two different eBay sellers and so I kept putting off purchasing it. (Due to other Halloween projects and non-Halloween priorities.)
> 
> After Halloween, I was ready to pull the trigger, but no longer available. Contacted both eBay sellers, but neither has any left. Apparently, it's been discontinued by the manufacturer.
> 
> ...



Is this the mask you are looking for? Don't know anything about the place selling it. Seems to also be a brick and mortar. Maybe someone in Georgia has bought from them...

http://www.eddiestrickshop.com/Merc...ore_code=ETS&Screen=PROD&Product_Code=XGP6158


Ghoulish Productions is out of inventory right now but they do have a waitlist.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Rumsfield said:


> I always wished I had gotten the "Spirit Crouching Witch" . To me the old static props they carried was way better then the ones that look like and sound like a carnival in the distance.



^^this^^ I know I've mentioned before that they used to carry some really creative and well sculpted latex props. Nothing like that now. They've gone to all animatronics and some of them can't hold a candle to the old static stuff. The crouching witch must have been a very scarce item. Our store never had one and it seems a lot of people are still looking for them and they just aren't to be found.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Lack of funding is the major reason for most of my regrets.  The most recent was three of the pose-n-stay skellies at Krogers marked down 50%. I probably would have only bought one and I should have had enough birthday money left except for the fact that I had to use that money to get new brake lines for the truck. Oddly enough the next week I received word that I was entitled to a share of my late husband's grandmother's estate and that her house had just been sold. Of course by then it was too late.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saruman of Many Colours said:
> 
> 
> > My current regret is a mobster/gangster/thug mask by Ghoulish Productions. Will add a pic later tonight or tomorrow. For the last two years, it kept popping up from two different eBay sellers and so I kept putting off purchasing it. (Due to other Halloween projects and non-Halloween priorities.)
> ...


GoS,

You are a life-saver. Yes, that's the mask that I've been searching for. Weirdly, that site didn't come up in my Google search results at all.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

We use to sell constant fog machines years ago that had dual heating elements so that could put out an amazing amount of fog. Wish I had kept a few to use at home.


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

the vintage ghosts from grandin road


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Bigger and better STUFF.....bigger and better.....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

stuff I just never had the money for


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Money is the biggest cause for regret for me and i think many many U.K. haunters as of course all the best stuff comes from over with you all in the states so shipping and import taxes etc make even some of the most reasonable priced items out of our price range , and unfortunately it has only gotten worse , still waiting for some very shrewd American companies to see the massive potential and start setting up outlets and selling from the U.K. then we can enjoy some of the great stuff you have on offer , keep your fingers crossed for us .


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pacman, I'm crossing my fingers for you


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> GoS,
> 
> You are a life-saver. Yes, that's the mask that I've been searching for. Weirdly, that site didn't come up in my Google search results at all.


Glad to help. I remember considering that same mask a year or so ago for my carnival theme. Thought his expression would make him a good choice for a weight lifter. I ended up going with a mask with a large nose and mustache that I think was by Rubies--Biker Vito the Wise Guy. He was a half mask but I figured out how I would work around that. Picked up a weight lifter costume real cheap last year during clearance at BuyCostumes to go with him. But either mask would have worked for my prop. What are your plans for your mask? 

BTW tip for everyone: I have found searching by Images on google to be helpful at times when looking for a source to buy something. When you do your search click on images and when you see the image you are looking for, click on the website link provided. I also have occasionally had some limited luck on google using their shopping tab. Seaching by images however I would say has been more worth my time.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> What are your plans for your mask?


Thanks again. Ordered it the other day, should arrive by Friday or Saturday.

He'll be a graverobber, with a reindeer motor to move his head from side to side.

Potentially, he'll be standing over a breathing grave prop, smirking as though he's just buried someone alive.


----------



## jtmonsman (Nov 27, 2012)

I only have one Wally. Should have got a bunch when they were 30 bucks. Live and learn!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I ended up going with a mask with a large nose and mustache that I think was by Rubies--Biker Vito the Wise Guy. He was a half mask but I figured out how I would work around that.


I've seen that mask before too, and can't help but think it'd make a great dwarf for a Tolkien or other fantasy-themed haunt.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Although not technically a Halloween item, I've always regretted not buying a radio I once saw at Walgreens years ago. It was designed to look like a bunch of old fashioned radio tubes and it even lit up when you turned it on. In other words, perfect set dressing for a mad scientist's lab. I haven't seen it in stores since then and on the rare occasions I can find it online, it's either out of stock or outrageously priced.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

atomic, that is a very cool radio. I've never seen one like that. it would be mad lab quality.
okay ghost of spooky, now I am creeped out. I saw this mask I wanted, I thought he would make an awesome character in my circus. a strong man. I never mentioned it to anyone. at least I didn't think I did. for xmas I got that mask from my daughter. I asked her how she knew I wanted that mask. maybe I did mention it. she swears I never mentioned it. she said she just wanted to get me a mask knowing I was doing a circus theme and was looking for a strong man mask. she said she pulled up tons of masks and that one came up and she instantly thought it would be perfect. now you are showing that same mask saying you wanted him for your weight lifter. what the fridge.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

One prop I regret not buying was eaten alive. Great prop and I knew I should have gotten it. All but impossible to find one now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> atomic, that is a very cool radio. I've never seen one like that. it would be mad lab quality.
> okay ghost of spooky, now I am creeped out. I saw this mask I wanted, I thought he would make an awesome character in my circus. a strong man. I never mentioned it to anyone. at least I didn't think I did. for xmas I got that mask from my daughter. I asked her how she knew I wanted that mask. maybe I did mention it. she swears I never mentioned it. she said she just wanted to get me a mask knowing I was doing a circus theme and was looking for a strong man mask. she said she pulled up tons of masks and that one came up and she instantly thought it would be perfect. now you are showing that same mask saying you wanted him for your weight lifter. what the fridge.


@@Hallo, how funny! (and a thoughtful gift from your daughter) but at least it confirms that this guy will make a perfect strong man....well at least 3 of us think so! To me his face reminds me of someone from Eastern Europe maybe who was a weight class title competitor and would speak with an accent and was very strong! I wish I had a photo to show you of the weight lifter costume I bought from BuyCostumes during last years great clearance sale. Think I picked it up for $5-7 maybe. Not sure how I will marry the mask and costume yet for the prop but I like the idea of those vintage weights being used along with him....old-fashioned round ball-shaped dumbells or even those pyramid weights.

If you are looking for a costume to pair with your mask, search for "muscle" (suggest looking at images on google). Here's a link to the costume I had bought--Sting Muscle Costume: http://www.amazon.com/Sting-Muscle-Costume-X-Large-Chest/dp/B008726L0Q or even cheaper, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Deluxe-Adul...sential-Muscle-Costume-XL-42-46-/161156643518 Plan to cover his "partial" tank top with one of my own that will cover his, and then put metal bands or leather bands on his wrists to cover the costume sleeves. I might even add some curly black chest hair to him. LOL. My costume came with a weight belt which I think was kind of a cheesy printed foam belt but I remember seeing a spiny gold plastic weight belt at DOLLAR TREE in their toy section over the summer if you are looking for one to adapt.

@@Atomic Mystery Monster, I sent you a PM a few days ago about the item you missed out on. Doesn't look like you have been on the forum since you posted above so hope you notice the PM or this post. Hope it helps out in your search.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gos, I was thinking the big round ball dumbells. I never did get a costume for him. and I did do the circus theme, but I kept it all clowns. someday I want to do another circus theme. the weight lifter, an organ grinder, and more


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hallo, did you pick up the Monkey Chimes prop from Spirit Halloween this past year? I'm going to use him in my carnival theme.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

no, I saw him, but I didn't get him. very cute though. great for a carnival theme.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2013)

Shockwave199 said:


> One prop I regret not buying was eaten alive. Great prop and I knew I should have gotten it. All but impossible to find one now.


I have him I LOVE HIM!! My store has a bunch because people in my town hate vilonce and bunch of other crap.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

what the heck is eaten alive?


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Eaten alive is a big prop. The only reason I didn't get him is because my GF is totally freaked out by rodents and I was thinking of her when I passed on it. But I should have told her to cover her eyes and bought the damn thing! LOL! Would love to buy one if anyone has a lead on where to grab one!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shockwave, I've never seen that prop before. very cool, but very graphic. yeah, you should have told the gf to close an eye.
maybe you should check out Halloweenprops store, maybe they could ship you one


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Eaten Alive was sold by Spirit, what was it 2012 I think? He was part of the sewer scene that they did--one of my favorite set ups. I loved him too and really considered picking him up although he was not my usual fare AT ALL. Very nicely done though. I don't recall seeing him in any of my Spirits this past year but could have missed him. Typically the stores might get in some of the previous years props to clear out. 

If you still want him I would consider calling or emailing Spirit.com and seeing if they have any available (probably at retail and with their shipping) and/or going to all of your local Spirits when they open and talk to the Manager of that store. Sometimes depending on who is in charge and how connected or networked they are with other stores in the area, they can locate one from a store that had inventory left over. 

I had been looking for the Voodoo lady prop they had sold previously and my Manager was able to locate one that another location had, and he got it for me and sold it to me at a discount price as well since it was an older prop. He had told me that he ran 5 stores in our area and not sure but wondered if he wasn't some type of franchise set up where maybe he had to buy so much in inventory every year so might have had a warehoused amount of props. I know some areas of the country seem to have more accommodating stores than others and the ones by me have been great.

The more years you wait though after release, the better luck you will have in the after market with yard sales, ebay, etc.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

THATS NASTY ...... but a great prop as well lol .


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gos, what's the voodoo lady look like?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

Shockwave199 said:


> Eaten alive is a big prop. The only reason I didn't get him is because my GF is totally freaked out by rodents and I was thinking of her when I passed on it. But I should have told her to cover her eyes and bought the damn thing! LOL! Would love to buy one if anyone has a lead on where to grab one!


YOUR WELCOME!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EATEN-ALIVE...ultDomain_0&hash=item3f2cf589ce#ht_303wt_1054


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> gos, what's the voodoo lady look like?


I'd take a photo of her but I filled up my phone with photos and it won't let me take more until I clear out some I guess. LOL. Haven't had the time to do so.

Anyway I think she must have come out during one of the POC movies because she reminds me of the swamp witch in one of the movies. I'll see if I can find the box to give you the correct prop name. She is a half prop and kind of skewered on a post that comes thru to the top of her head. Post runs below too as I recall. When I use her I will either find a way to cover the pole on her head; it might be removable with a little effort. I saw a photo from a fellow HF haunter's yard and asked him about her. She had already been discontinued at that point so was floored when I got a call from the SH manager to come to the store and ask for him. He went into the back of the store and brought her out. I can't recall off hand who the HF member was who inspired me to get her, but I did find this blogsite that has her in their POC haunt--see the first photo under 10/12/10--you can click on the photo and enlarge. They have removed the pole, gave her new hair, and dressed her up and made her a full size prop similar to what I have plans to do with her. The Massie's blog is fun to look thru. Love their 4-legged woman. They should be HF members if they aren't already. 

If I find a better photo of her as she came I'll update the post. She was one prop that didn't get away!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, my bad. thank you for posting that prop picture halloweenprops forever. I loved seeing it.


----------



## bobinite (Jun 8, 2006)

I always wish I was able to get this.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bobnite, that is real cute

it's not exactly the same, but I have this cute pumpkin candy dish



sorry I don't have a closer up picture of it


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh no great , now i want one as well now bobnite lol ....


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Bobinite, that was a item from spirit halloween in 2005!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't regret buying this but I'm curious if someone here would have bought it


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't regret buying this but I'm curious if someone here would have bought it
View attachment 191006
View attachment 191006


----------



## bobinite (Jun 8, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> bobnite, that is real cute
> 
> it's not exactly the same, but I have this cute pumpkin candy dish
> 
> sorry I don't have a closer up picture of it


Love it. I have other pumpkin candy dishes but I've never been able to find anything close to the one I posted.



pacman said:


> Oh no great , now i want one as well now bobnite lol ....


Sorry for any heartbreak you have in trying to get one. Heh.



Braden Horror Haunt Productions said:


> Bobinite, that was a item from spirit halloween in 2005!


Yea, The first time I saw it was in a Spirit store. Didn't have the money to get it. A few years later find it on ebay, buy it. And it apparently got lost in the mail. Or the person cheated me. Either way I never got it. That was years ago. I still look every now and then. But haven't been able to find it.

This isn't something I regret not buying, cus I actually owned this when I was a kid. I regret that I lost it. Used to put it up every year. But in transition from child to adulthood just lost track of it.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)

Venetian Victoria from Grandin Road. I really hope they bring her back next season!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

cant find the pic anymore but it was a Halloween pirate ceramic drink dispenser from Horchow. It was about 10 years ago and couldnt afford it then and I am still thinking about it!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I always have regrets about things passed up during day-after Halloween sales. Around Halloween every year I realize I have wayyy too much stuff and I convince myself not to go crazy during after Halloween sales. Then I get very little after Halloween. Around February or March I get the bug again though and think about the things I passed up.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, I bought a small standing witch at CVS this year. They had numerous ones, so I waited until it went to 75% and got it for about $6. There were 4 of them between out 2 stores. I wish I would have bought them all. Keep seeing them on ebay selling for about $30.

Seriously though, I have numerous things I really regret not buying because I ccan't find them now. Never have money when I need it or talk myself out of it at the time.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

This year I regret not buying 7' black trees from Restoration Hardware with lights on the ends of the branches. They went on sale for 40% off and I waited for the price to fall further, but they sold out. The ones I wanted are the tallest trees shown in this picture.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I regretted not being able to buy the old grey-faded 1840 house with the second floor built-in balcony , covered by vines , shuttered up for 50 years, located right beside the graveyard!
They tore it down!
Talk about seeing an old house and just allowing your mind to "WHAT IF"? For days later.....


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL....I also convince myself not to crazy on after halloween sales.....but end up going crazy. Esp the lighting. I dropped @$400 at spirit last year.But I am not doing no such thing this year. But there hasn't been anything I regretted not getting. 



Zombiesmash said:


> I always have regrets about things passed up during day-after Halloween sales. Around Halloween every year I realize I have wayyy too much stuff and I convince myself not to go crazy during after Halloween sales. Then I get very little after Halloween. Around February or March I get the bug again though and think about the things I passed up.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bobnite, I wish you luck in finding your candy dish. and that is a most different motionette I have ever seen. very cool.
graveyard, v Victoria is very pretty. I love mine
kardec, I love those trees too. I can see why you waited, they are pretty pricey.


----------



## Dale Hanson (Jan 5, 2014)

I have many but my biggest regret is the Midnight Countess from 2009 when Spirit had it for $100 on clearance and I bought the executioner instead and I kick myself for not buying her everyday


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah dale, but the executioner would be cool, so you didn't totally blow it. what does the midnight countess look like?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Came across this motionette type of zombie at a flea market, it was cool but I didn't buy but maybe I should have..


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scorpion, that is a cool item you passed up. could you see walking into a room and a minion of those things coming at you. scary


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

I would have to say fog juice , I run the them nonstop every night and it gets expensive


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Went to a flea market I had never been to, regret not getting the vintage skelly mechanical coin bank pictured...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scorpion, sounds cool. the picture is so small, lt's hard to make out.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Hallo, I didn't have an actual pic, I took video then downloaded an app to grab a frame and that's how it came out..is this better?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool display at that fleamarket. I never find things like that.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I would have liked to have purchased The Encorpse-u-lator"? (I think that is what it was named?) It was for sale at Trans World many years ago.
It is an upright coffin with a real person is standing in. As it is activated that person (who is maybe 15 feet away?) is propelled toward you quickly and quietly and the destination of their travel ends up being right above your head, with their feet inside the flying coffin? (Maybe the coffin didn't make the "Trip"? Memory fades)
Huge steel "scissors" flex to make it all happen, numerous joints ...I assume a big counter-weight too.
I had seen it work once, came back to see it work again. Another man stood next to me as the "Vampire" flew toward us. The other tourist flinched and made a strange noise as the flying Vampire stopped right above me. The Vampire's cape swung down with speed and knocked my glasses from my face!
I didn't even flinch (I don't think I flinched the first time I saw it either)
The man next to me was catching his breath as he said how he would have reacted much differently, strongly if he ad been in my "place"!
I just recalled High School Football.. and thought that he probably hadn't played that game.
I have the scars.
Of course what kept me from getting that nifty "Toy" was the several $1,000's of Dollars on it's price tag, that's all!
It was Very Impressive! Tons of potential FUN!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

The 6 ft tall Hanging Jack at Walgreens last year (2013). 

I'm a big Nightmare Before Christmas fan, but at the time I could not see myself doing a 'NBC' theme so I decided to focus all my money on the theme I was working on for that current year. 

Well... now I cannot get doing a Nightmare Before Christmas theme for my patio for this year out of my head. I have a perfect size Christmas tree that I'm going to paint black and put out there with all kinds of Halloween decorations on it and ALL I would need is that Jack that I passed up! No, he wasn't a perfect Jack but for $20 he would have made a big impression on my guests! WHY WHY WHY didn't I buy that!!!?!?!????

I posted a 'wanted' thread in the section where you do that in the forum... no one has responded. 

Ugh.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Stochey said:


> The 6 ft tall Hanging Jack at Walgreens last year (2013).
> 
> I'm a big Nightmare Before Christmas fan, but at the time I could not see myself doing a 'NBC' theme so I decided to focus all my money on the theme I was working on for that current year.
> 
> ...


yeah some of the HF members were pretty excited about that certain prop, I almost got one too just because they were hot but didn't


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

A full size witch several years ago that I almost bought for my mom.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Hallo, I didn't have an actual pic, I took video then downloaded an app to grab a frame and that's how it came out..is this better?
> View attachment 193978


I love all those..lol


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

halloween71 said:


> I have one regret chester the chest ripper.A animated latex prop spirit/spencers sold in 2007 or 2008.I refuse to pay what people want on ebay I will live without him.
> So now if I see something I have to have I buy it.


You could probably get one on eBay for a pretty cheap price these days. I am getting one.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

*Spirit Halloween Haunted Girl with Vibrating head.*

Another regret is the Haunted girl with vibrating head Spirit Halloween had sold in 2007. I could have gotten her in the store for $149.99 or on sale. I also could have gotten her off the website in 08 for $99.99. Now, I can't find one anywhere for less then $250 or more! I could have gotten one off eBay for $180 plus $55 shipping but Its a lot for me. I only want to pay $150 +shipping.


----------



## The Darkest Hour (Oct 11, 2012)

Braden - you could make that prop for about $150 and it would be a lot better. Frightprops has a "motion maker" motor ($22.50) for the vibration/shaking effect and Horror Dome makes great masks and severed heads for about $50 to $75 a piece. Build your own body with the dress and voila! - same thing with a much more realistic and creepy look for the same or even less money!


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

The Darkest Hour said:


> Braden - you could make that prop for about $150 and it would be a lot better. Frightprops has a "motion maker" motor ($22.50) for the vibration/shaking effect and Horror Dome makes great masks and severed heads for about $50 to $75 a piece. Build your own body with the dress and voila! - same thing with a much more realistic and creepy look for the same or even less money!


It looks better in person. It sways around and has a creepy audio.


----------



## The Darkest Hour (Oct 11, 2012)

Braden - Checked out the vid; that is a pretty cool prop for the price. I still maintain that you could make one though. It might be more than the $150 I said before. You would want the wiper motor and controller kit (includes audio) from frightprops ($115 I think) and would have to rig the whole thing up. For the whole thing, it would probably be about $250 (head, mask, motor and motion controls) but you would also have something that is much higher quality and you could use the components separately for different prop set ups later. Just a thought. But, I have to agree, $100 for that is a heck of a deal!


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

The Darkest Hour said:


> Braden - Checked out the vid; that is a pretty cool prop for the price. I still maintain that you could make one though. It might be more than the $150 I said before. You would want the wiper motor and controller kit (includes audio) from frightprops ($115 I think) and would have to rig the whole thing up. For the whole thing, it would probably be about $250 (head, mask, motor and motion controls) but you would also have something that is much higher quality and you could use the components separately for different prop set ups later. Just a thought. But, I have to agree, $100 for that is a heck of a deal!


That might be cool but if I find one for a cheaper price then $250 I will get it but If I cans find it I might make one like you said.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scorpion, I love all those too.
braden, I agree, it is a cool prop.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw this at Walgreen's last Halloween and I kinda regret buying it. I've could have used it in one of windows; next time I plan on purchasing it.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Mounted werewolf head from over ten years ago. I know it was made of foam, but it was still cool. Also that animated Chucky doll at K-mart. Life size and the only reason I held off was cause of the box. Damn me.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I would kick myself too , such a great prop , hope fate or providence gives you a second chance of getting the sign TheScary_Jackolantern , i love it , also love MR NIGHTMARE , it creeped my daughter out .


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

The item came out at Christmas but the plan was to use it for a Halloween tree. Walmart sold it for $88, but I seem to remember it for $20 a six or 7 foot tree described as purple but it actually had black mixed in with it. I didnt have the money and even begging my bf for it as a present didnt work. After, I see people selling it (or trying to) for over $200, makes me so sad. I remember reading reviews of people hating the tree because it had the black in the branches that werent advertised. (they ordered online). 

Still bums me out to think about it.

I think this is the link, I look every year to see if it will come back-
http://www.walmart.com/ip/7-Pre-Lit...tificial-Christmas-Tree-Clear-Lights/12321382

reviews with a pic- 
http://reviews.walmart.com/1336/123...ristmas-tree-clear-lights-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy to inform you that we have the Bate Motel Vacancy Light-up Sign on *trendyhalloween.com **here*.


----------



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

TheScary_Jackolantern said:


> I saw this at Walgreen's last Halloween and I kinda regret buying it. I've could have used it in one of windows; next time I plan on purchasing it.


Happy to inform you that we have the Bate Motel Vacancy Light-up Sign on *trendyhalloween.com **here*.


----------



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

ferguc said:


> the vintage ghosts from grandin road


Do you have a picture of them?


----------



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> pacman, I'm crossing my fingers for you


Pacman Costume for adult or kids?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the bates sign is cool jackolantern. and with the sitcom that's on, lids know who it is about.
trendy, that is awesome you have that sign.
kittyvibe, I really love that tree. I collect as many different colored trees as I can. I use them in my haunt a lot


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Every year I have a dozen regrets about things I don't buy. I want everything, but hubby puts his foot down because we are absolutely out of storage space. I even went out and looked at storage lockers, but we are still not in agreement on that yet. One of the things I remember going out for was the Dollar Tree Creepy Classic Movie Posters. I bought one set, but when my daughter saw them, she wanted a set too. I went out to pick up another set, and they were sold out by then. I've seen some on E-bay for $20 a piece, when they were just a buck at Dollar Tree. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v355/admackbar/mummygodzilla.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v355/admackbar/dracula.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v355/admackbar/curseking.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v355/admackbar/bride.jpg

I also regret not keeping every Halloween toy and noise maker I had as a child. Now I end up spending up paying $10 or $20 to replace my childhood.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

One other thing comes to mind while reading this. I noticed the thread started a couple of years ago. If anyone posted that they missed something before, but then managed to pick it up since then, would you please update us on your find. I would love to know if some of you out there eventually found the prop of your dreams, or nightmares, if you please.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scareme, I remember when $ tree had those posters. I got one of each of what they had around here. they went fast


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, those posters are great. I picked up some of the UA movies at Dollar Tree a couple of years ago. I was going to use them for prizes at a party, but still haven't. I keep thinking I will get someone as a victim in the Reaper who will lust after such things. LOL


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

was at transworld..and frightprops had their ready to go ankle blasters should of bought one!!! now its gonna cost a lot more if i decide to order it on line, they had the price at 220 at the show and its gonna be way higher to order it online. probably hold off and buy it next year if they bring it back..


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I passed on this lifesize decoy that was at our newly open Goodwill, it looked like it had some good potential, didn't even know yet made decoys like this


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

You can find lots of coyote decoys like that on Amazon.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scorpion, that is a cool decoy.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Went to flea market but left this behind, now that I look at it, I should have bought it, it just looks cool, it was about 6 inches tall, made to hang on wall but I could have used it as a add on to a tombstone maybe


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

It was at Party City a few years ago, a 5 foot vampire on clearance for under $50. He looked like a solid piece, not just a mask on a frame like a lot of the Spirit figures are now. At the time I did the "oh it's so much" while I wondered if it would fit in the car... this was before I got into the bigger stuff and now that I am, I really regret not buying that large piece for what I now know was a great price.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

The Gemmy Magic Mirror of the early 2000s.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

Ah, that lion head is fabulous, Scorpion - I don't know if I could have passed that up! I'm sure you can find something like him, though. Maybe in the Toscano catalog, or at an outlet store? 

Czarina, I feel your pain. I finally have enough room for bigger props, and there are so many times that I've seen good ones on sale and had the same thought process you did.


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> I passed on this lifesize decoy that was at our newly open Goodwill, it looked like it had some good potential, didn't even know yet made decoys like this
> View attachment 194597


Wow this is perfect. Didn't know these things existed. I was thinking of making a pneumatic prop of a dog jumping out (as seen in a transworld youtube video). Was trying to come up with something decently priced to use and I think one of these could work out pretty good.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scorpion, I would have regretted leaving that behind as well.
czar, there were times I left behind props like that too. kick myself now.
dark man, I remember that mirror, it was cool.
evil eye, good luck on your prop idea. post pictures when complete.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Venetian Victoria I really wish I had bought her


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sookie, that is an understandable wish. I have her and she is hauntingly, eerily beautiful. we used her as a ghost this year, but she could pass for a vampire, a victim, whatever you want.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

I regret not buying more of the Halloween Telco Motion-ettes; especially the large, electric Create from the Black Lagoon one. UGH!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sid, I love motionettes too. they are so cute. what does the black lagoon one look like?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

hallorenescene said:


> sid, I love motionettes too. they are so cute. what does the black lagoon one look like?


This is the 21" electric version. They go for over $400 on ebay. 

Sid


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow Sid! I understand your regret


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

The Munsters Cuckoo clock prop that was used in the show sold on ebay a few years ago....That would have been nice to have....ZR


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

OMG, Zombie Raider, I regret not buying that cuckoo clock, and I didn't even know it was for sale!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sid, that motionette is cool. I'm sure you already know there have been 2 or 3 threads started on this forum featuring motionettes. 
zombie, I loved that show. and whoever got that prop is one lucky dog.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

About ten years ago all the Halloween shops sold these severed heads with a fist on top that looked like it was gripping the hair. It was actually a hand puppet, though, so your hand was inside manipulating the mouth. But since the fist was against your arm, the illusion was perfect. Wish I'd gotten one. It was an awesome prop.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't know if I truly regret not buying it...yet...or not, but I passed up a cheaply made small grandfather clock at Goodwill last week. They only wanted $14.99 for it, probably because it has a brass plaque attached to it, with a person's name engraved on it.

I really have no use for this, but something in me still wants it. If they still have it on half off day, it's mine. Probably to rot in my basement.

Its cabinet is that really slick cheap plastic-y material, not wood. If I get it and give it a make-over, I'm not planning on changing the face. I guess I could just paint the whole thing in dark colors, with Halloween accents. I will remove the name plaque if possible, or cover it with an accented panel.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, that clock is so cool. I probably would have passed on it, too since I don't have room for it. But, then again, I am sure I could find someone who would want it. Love the idea of half price day.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

davy, i remember seeing those heads, never realized they were puppets.
lair, the clock is awesome. you should get it and make it over for a halloween goody.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

I regret only lurking on this forum for several years and not signing up/posting until recently - for if I had I would've had a much better set up and better decorations because I would've had the hints and merch tips like I do this year. I wouldn't have missed out on HomeGoods or the Jack at Walgreens last year. 

I regret not buying my lights alive package right away when we got the tax refund because now we may not be able to get it because of our water heater blowing. Also not buying a cool spiderweb chandelier I saw on CL.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh man, what a thread. This was a few years ago and I'm still ticked off! Michaels had some figurines that were white, black, and orange. Mat got the one he wanted and trying to save money, I said I'd get mine later. The one I wanted was a black cat sitting on a pumpkin. Never got it and every time I go into Michaels I'm just fuming because there's things like the Snowman type Jack O'Lantern figurine that they've had a few years now. The one Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii wanted, they only had once. And Target had a really cute black metal Haunted House candlehouse. Should have grabbed it when I saw it. Sigh.


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

A few years ago, I would have posted the Headless Horseman from GR....but last year, when they brought him back--I made it happen!


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a spread sheet with a shopping list and links as to what I want. Pinterest and this site has been solo bad for me. But husband is OK with my purchases so long as I put the same amount toward our bills. I'm down with that agreement


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

Going WAY back here, and I don't know if this counts as a regret because I did buy one, but....

When I was 13 or so, maybe 18 years ago, the Smith's (now Fry's or Kroger) grocery store by my house had these plastic skulls. They were true life size, not the sort of 3/4 scale ones that are more common, and 100% anatomically correct. The jaw was on a hinge, it had missing teeth, a hole where the spinal cord would be, and even the color was like real bone. The plastic was hard and sturdy. It was EIGHT DOLLARS.

For a 13 year old, spending 8 dollars was a big financial decision. I remember when I pulled the trigger and rode my bike down there to buy one.

I still have it to this day; it's my most high quality plastic skull. And what always nags on my mind is the knowledge that back then you could buy that sort of thing for 8 bucks, when today that's how much some styrofoam ones will run you. Had I somehow had the foresight (and the cash), I'd have bought a bunch of them.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Everything above $39.99, I'm cheap !


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

There are things every year I wish I could get. I still want the zombie girl on the swing. I know she's still available, but I still can't afford her. I would have, but we're going to Disney in October, so now no extra money. I figure by the time I can buy her, she'll no longer be available. We only buy one large item a year, but not the $199 props. More like the $80 props. I don't have any big animated things.  So, I guess I'm saying, every year I have regrets!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm an LGB model train collector (they're G scale for those not familiar) and LGB had the rights to the Peantuts franchise for awhile and I was able to purchase all of their Peanuts stuff except for their "It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown" flatcar. I was told it wasn't available and of course it was released in insanely small numbers and I never knew it. It's on Ebay occasionally for around $400 so at some point I plan to bite the bullet and just buy it. I regret not researching it more the year it was released. 

Sid


----------



## Curve82 (Jun 23, 2014)

I wish I had purchased the Bloody Mary Mirror from Spirit a few years ago since it's now discontinued. If anyone has one and wants to part with it, private message me or email me at [email protected] I believe they originally sold for $99-$129.99


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sid, that's a cute peanuts flatcar


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I will regret not buying this in 2008 for $350 three piece Pottery Barn wall mural till the day I die.


----------



## Curve82 (Jun 23, 2014)

Wish I had bought a Bloody Mary Mirror from Spirit Halloween when they still had it for sale. Anyone who wants to get rid of theirs please message me and we can work out a deal.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

celipops, what would you have used that for? and I don't see how it's 3 pieces.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Went to a flea market I had never been to, regret not getting the vintage skelly mechanical coin bank pictured...
> View attachment 193970


Oh gosh. You can find that Shellie bank lots of places. I have one, actually I collect those cast iron banks. Search cast iron skeleton bank or Victorian bank. What's up catalog might have it. It used to. I get mine at auctions or eBay or out of catalogs


----------



## Jersey Devil (Aug 11, 2014)

I had the chance to buy one of those giant Boris Karloff Frankenstein animated props from Spirt several years back the day after Halloween for half price at $150 and balked and then ran back the next day and the rest they had left were all gone. Still kicking myself in the *** for letting that one go. Also did the same thing last year I could have gotten a Heads Up Harry from them online for under a hundred backs and waited to makemy move and they were all sold out by the time I decided to go for it. Now im a little more aggressive in buying when I see something I want because I know how much I regret missing out on the stuff I let slip by me.


----------



## Jersey Devil (Aug 11, 2014)

Curve82 said:


> I wish I had purchased the Bloody Mary Mirror from Spirit a few years ago since it's now discontinued. If anyone has one and wants to part with it, private message me or email me at [email protected] I believe they originally sold for $99-$129.99


My wife wanted one of those in the worse way the last season they carried those and I had to call and drive all over the place until I found a Spirit that finally had one sitting in the back room that luckily never made it to the sales floor. If I happen to come across another during my searches I'll let know you.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I probably mentioned it in another post, but I decided to go looking for this again.

Last year, someone here was kind enough to find one for sale for me, but I didn't have the extra cash for it at the time. It was under $40 then, and the only one that I've found is $60 now. I used to have one, but it got "lost" in the move from NV to IL.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I wish I had bought Pottery Barns skeleton hand dispenser stand or even the vampire one. I don't like the ones offered this year as much. I tried ebay, but not much luck. Anyone have one they want to sell...it's been a few years, maybe you are tried of it and want money to buy new stuff, ehh?


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Chantilly lace tumbers









Pottery Barn punch cauldron


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

celipops said:


> I will regret not buying this in 2008 for $350 three piece Pottery Barn wall mural till the day I die.


*ME TOO!!! It makes me sort of sad.*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lair mistress, it's creepy looking. is it a talking bust? I've never seen one of these before.
deadhouse, very cool drink dispenser.
red hollows, very pretty glasses.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

LairMistress said:


> I probably mentioned it in another post, but I decided to go looking for this again.
> 
> Last year, someone here was kind enough to find one for sale for me, but I didn't have the extra cash for it at the time. It was under $40 then, and the only one that I've found is $60 now. I used to have one, but it got "lost" in the move from NV to IL.
> 
> View attachment 208853


Oh wow, I have a very similar one but he looks a little younger and more polished. Same series I believe. I think k I got him at target for $20! My husband loathes it and it scares my dogs lol.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Oh gosh. You can find that Shellie bank lots of places. I have one, actually I collect those cast iron banks. Search cast iron skeleton bank or Victorian bank. What's up catalog might have it. It used to. I get mine at auctions or eBay or out of catalogs


Toscano has one:
http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...n+cast+iron+mechanical+coin+bank+-+sp02365.do


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

toscano is I see also giving a 20% off coupon for first time buyers.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I regret not buying Dept 56s Queen Mummy drink server. She is no where to be found now. She's so pretty! I could have sworn there was a King Of Creep server that year too... or maybe it was a cookie jar, but I can't find any mention of it online and it makes me feel like I made the whole thing up in my wishful little brain. Dept 56 sure has lost their Halloween touch in recent years. They used to have such awesome items!


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Deadhouseplant, I totally get the regret on those drink servers. I am loving that vampire one. I'd have a heck of a time justifying the pottery barn prices, but those are gorgeous.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dustin, that is a very pretty drink server.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

The Happy Halloween candle at Yankee Candle.  BEST licorice scented candle I've ever found, and now it's been discontinued. I found TWO left at the big Yankee Candle Factory nearby at the beginning of summer, but like a dummy, I didn't grab one while I had the chance.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

The Boris Karloff Frankenstein from Spirit. It was out of stock then it showed it was back in stock. I ordered and got an email a day later saying they were sorry but didn't have it. Should of ordered sooner.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> dustin, that is a very pretty drink server.


Isn't it?! Like a fool I went for the devil cider server which is cartoony instead. My tastes have changed a bit and I wish I had picked up the mummy instead. 

The Pottery Barn drink servers are pretty cool looking too. I passed on getting either of the two posted because the year before they had the three bones crossing as the base and I picked up that one. How many Halloween drink servers does a girl need to be satisfied?! I'm not impressed with this year's PB selection either. The prices keep going up too. My bone server was only $40.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

dustin2dust said:


> I regret not buying Dept 56s Queen Mummy drink server. She is no where to be found now. She's so pretty! I could have sworn there was a King Of Creep server that year too... or maybe it was a cookie jar, but I can't find any mention of it online and it makes me feel like I made the whole thing up in my wishful little brain. Dept 56 sure has lost their Halloween touch in recent years. They used to have such awesome items!
> 
> 
> View attachment 210424


Ooh, I remember that one, dustin2dust. Considered buying her, too, but decided I had too many drink servers in my collection to justify it.

My biggest regret, and sadly I no longer even have the pic: A ceramic Marie-Antoinette severed head pitcher, complete with guillotine base. The eBay seller had only one and couldn't get anymore. Still heartbroken over that loss!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm ALL about wall murals. I had a 13ft old world map on the wall for a party earlier this year. It made me think about the wall mural that got away. 
The spooky house wall mural is three pieces you need to match up like wall paper. 
The old world map I just used was actually 8 pieces you need to connect and hang. 



hallorenescene said:


> celipops, what would you have used that for? and I don't see how it's 3 pieces.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's the layout for the panels of the map. 
The house was just 3 panels


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, those muriels are so cool. I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

deadhouseplant said:


> I wish I had bought Pottery Barns skeleton hand dispenser stand or even the vampire one. I don't like the ones offered this year as much. I tried ebay, but not much luck. Anyone have one they want to sell...it's been a few years, maybe you are tried of it and want money to buy new stuff, ehh?
> View attachment 209673
> 
> View attachment 209674


Soooo how bad do you want one? :/ http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pottery-Bar...936?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a960bccf8


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm so freakin excited I want to squeal! I won an Ebay auction for the Dept 56 Queen Mummy cider server!!!!! She will be mine after all!!!! I paid way too much, but figured I could stop beating myself up about not buying her ages ago and it would be worth it. Best purchase this year!


----------



## GreenScienceBoy (Jul 28, 2013)

I Really Wish i bought the donna the dead with severed head but i was little at the time and i was really scared of her.


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

Yankee has the Happy Halloween candles now, whoever was looking for them!

I regret not buying the PB skeletal hand place setting name card holders. Never had them again and never seen 'em on ebay. Boo.


----------



## Loogaroo (Oct 19, 2008)

A Jeeves animated butler. I was on my way to buy one for $30 at work and someone sold it minutes before I got there. I want one so bad!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Halloween is approaching. I hope all are having luck with their wants list.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

And then this arrived. .....







It took me years to find her. I don't know if or how long it will take me to find another. I feel a little dead inside.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

^ Oh, that is unfortunate. Very poorly packaged, it appears.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

The body was wrapped in bubble wrap and the whole thing was put into a very large box with lots of packing material around it, but yeah... not packaged well enough. 

The seller started an insurance claim with the post and I'm not sure if I get to keep her broken remains after I get a refund. She will never hold liquid with all the tiny shards missing, but she could still look pretty as a centerpiece if she was glued.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh man dustin, that really bites. maybe after she gives you a refund, you will get lucky and find another. I hope so. good luck


----------



## katsscare (Jun 28, 2012)

The Bloody Mary Mirror from Spirit Halloween.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> oh man dustin, that really bites. maybe after she gives you a refund, you will get lucky and find another. I hope so. good luck


I hope so! I'd buy her if I saw her even before a refund! 

Katsscare, that mirror is awesome! I have the ghost/spirit version of that mirror that we have left up in our bathroom for several years now. I love it, but the Bloody Mary version might be better.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

katscare, that is a cool mirror.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

dustin, I was so happy for you when you said you finally found your long coveted piece and were able to attain it. Im now pissed for you that the seller didnt care enough to package your item properly. I know if went for a decent amount of money and it is fragile so better care needed to be shown. That tiny bubble wrap isnt the right kind of packaging for that item, I dont know if the seller will be able to get their claim refunded, but at least ebay will protect you and will probably not make you send back a broken item. I would just open a claim now and maybe also call CS about it.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Dustin, saw this on ebay today http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/321559501358?item=321559501358&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dee, yikes! that's a lot of money. but do you think it will sell?


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I know its a lot, but I just thought I would post it for dustin since she said it took so long to find one. I have no Idea what they go for.
Crazy expensive but if they are rare it might be worth it.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought she said she paid more than the asking price of the latest auction, I could be wrong though. Hopefully she can get her money back in time to bid on this one. I thought she wanted it for her party too but I guess as long as she can get it theres next year.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I thought I'd share the ending of the hunt for the Dept 56 Mummy Cider Server. The first one I bought arrived with the body broken, but the base and cap in tact. The seller was able to get insurance to cover a refund, was kind enough to refund my money before the refund came back to him and I got to keep the pieces.

I found a second one on ebay, bought it and got the run around from the seller. He told me he checked it after the auction and the cap was missing, but he thought he had it in storage, so if I was willing to be patient, he'd look around for it. I got the run around for MONTHS with weird excuses blaming other people. I pleaded with him unsuccessfully to lower the price a touch and send it anyway, but he refused. Finally he stopped responding to my emails and I had to go through paypal to get a refund. He finally responded apologizing and saying it wasn't "seller's remorse" and he'd let me know if he found the cap and offer to resell it to me. It was past the time allowed for feedback on Ebay, so he got away with some pretty shady behavior and I saw that he later listed it for sale for quite a bit more than what I'd won it for. Doesn't look like it sold, so if you are searching for one and find a seller named cobra66sc, that's him and he's a bit dodgy... buyer beware!

I was finally able to find and purchased a THIRD one on ebay! This one arrived with the cap and the base broken! OMG!!!!!! Luckily I still had the pieces from the first one where the cap and base were intact, so after purchasing it three times, I finally had enough pieces to make a whole one! The seller and I agreed to a price reduction since the body alone had value to me, so I finally ended up getting her for the price of $75, a whole lot of stress, hassle and run around! 

Here is a happy ending picture of me nuzzling up to my shoulder perching Queen Mummy! Long live the Queen!!!
Now all I need to find is that Pottery Barn graveyard tapestry and my regret list will be all checked off! (I have very little hope in finding that thing since I've never seen one for sale, but that's okay now that I have my queen.)


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Glad you were finally able to get your cider server. Sorry you had to go through so much turmoil to get it though.  

I had an incident on ebay last year where the seller shipped me the wrong item and the other buyer refused to ship my items back. A lot of excuses and a replacement consisting of fewer items and a partial refund was agreed on. I got the items but there was always an excuse of why the refund didn't post to my paypal account. I got the feeling the buyer was trying to stretch it out until my time to file a claim with ebay had expired.  I did file the claim and get my promised refund. I've been buying from ebay since 1999 and this has been my only bad experience.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

lizzyborden said:


> Glad you were finally able to get your cider server. Sorry you had to go through so much turmoil to get it though.
> 
> I had an incident on ebay last year where the seller shipped me the wrong item and the other buyer refused to ship my items back. A lot of excuses and a replacement consisting of fewer items and a partial refund was agreed on. I got the items but there was always an excuse of why the refund didn't post to my paypal account. I got the feeling the buyer was trying to stretch it out until my time to file a claim with ebay had expired.  I did file the claim and get my promised refund. I've been buying from ebay since 1999 and this has been my only bad experience.


 Oh no! I have only had a couple of complications on ebay like this. My ebay allowed time to file a claim had expired, but Paypal has a longer period which was what saved me from totally loosing out!


----------



## Cal78 (Nov 15, 2010)

Last year at Home Goods, i had a chance to buy the Skeleton pushing the other Skeleton in the wheelbarrow, didnt buy it when i could, and when i went back the next day it was gone at both the Local HG'S


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

For the past couple of years i've missed out on getting these nut bowls from Target. 
I fell in love the first year they had them but money was so tight I had to put them 
back and never went back for them. Last year I don't think I remember seeing them, so
i'm HOPING that they have them this year because they go perfectly with all my witchy
decor and I don't see any on ebay or the likes. :-/ If anyone has either the tall or short
one and willing to part with it, I will definitely buy!!!!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Two bigger regrets...the largest, that I didn't buy this although it was stupid expensive and storage would have been an issue, but this resin pumpkin candy server.








I don't think they're being made / imported anymore.

Second, and this thread sent me searching again to no avail, but this Heritage Lace Rest In Peace Mantle Scarf. I own the just black lace with no orange backing one I got at HomeGoods, but it loses all detail / doesn't show well without the backing. I love the black cats and jacks in witch hats. I don't think it's being made anymore either.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

sumrtym said:


> Two bigger regrets...the largest, that I didn't buy this although it was stupid expensive and storage would have been an issue, but this resin pumpkin candy server.
> View attachment 252429
> 
> 
> ...


That candy server is pretty cool! I know it's not the same, but have you thought of making one with stiffened clothes?
The backed lace is great! I have seen several Halloween lace items and I think they would all improve with backing like that. 

I hope with Halloween coming up these items surface and y'all can find your items! Maybe Target will have those claw bowls again. They seem to be recycling ideas the past several years for Halloween merch.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I regret not buying the lady in black from Grandin road.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

I can't say I don't regret not buying them, since I never saw them in the stores around here, but I would have loved to have bought the large resin witch holding the cauldron and the large resin reaper from Home Goods a good 8 or so years ago. The only reason I knew they existed was because someone posted their pics on here....damn them! LOL.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Hallo, I didn't have an actual pic, I took video then downloaded an app to grab a frame and that's how it came out..is this better?
> View attachment 193978


This one is available at http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/30-co-3024643/107100/misers-last-deposit-trick-bank


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

This one is available 

http://www.victoriantradingco.com/item/30-co-3024643/107100/misers-last-deposit-trick-bank


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

A long while back, there was a posting showing the Nostalgic tube am/fm radio that was very mad science lab-like.









I think it would be fairly simple to make a similar prop using Edison tubular light bulbs - they even come in LED now. As well, I bought a string of Edison like bulbs at Big Box which would work too!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> For the past couple of years i've missed out on getting these nut bowls from Target.
> I fell in love the first year they had them but money was so tight I had to put them
> back and never went back for them. Last year I don't think I remember seeing them, so
> i'm HOPING that they have them this year because they go perfectly with all my witchy
> ...


Looks like you are in luck! Check out the photos in the Target thread. One photo with white pumpkins has both tall and short versions of that claw bowl! 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/142781-target-2015-a-27.html


----------



## Halloweenperson127 (Sep 17, 2015)

creepyhomemaker said:


> There are several threads about our great finds/buys, but what about the ones that got away? Every once in awhile I'll think of a few things that I passed on but wish I had bought, such as the basket used for removing the deceased, I found at a local junk shop. It was years ago and I didn't have much money or storage but now I would jump on it! So what about you? If you could be granted a Do-Over what would you buy?


The floating black donna the dead:


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

The two props i really want are Vomiting Drunk Fountain and the original Spazm
View attachment 257707

View attachment 257709


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Halloweenfan said:


> I have two Halloween regrets. One is the Buried Alive animatronic in which they had at Factory Card Outlet, and Walgreens. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3MknklfEt4
> The other regret is last year that they had a Casper halloween pail from before at a thrift store, and I didn't buy it. It had to be a $1 with all the other buckets.
> 
> I know you said about Halloween, but I have a Christmas thing I'm even worse kicking myself for not getting. A thrift store had a $5 choir person blowmold. I can't believe I didn't buy that!


YES! I really wish i would have got that. I get a nostalgia trip seeing that


----------



## AlexSum (Sep 23, 2015)

TK421 said:


> Two years ago, Costco had these amazing gargoyles with glowing red eyes. I really wish I had bought one or two of those.


That is too cool!

One we can't buy but any crafty person could try making is a dragon with similar eyes. Found this the other day. http://papermacheblog.com/older-paper-mache-projects/paper-mache-maleficent/


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

katsscare said:


> The Bloody Mary Mirror from Spirit Halloween.


yep the older stuff is better to me, ive got mary and the ghost, dont use them now but stll have them hanging around. id repair that ceramic in a second, you can fix your missing pieces with epoxy clay, paint it then put clear enamel nail polish to match the gloss.....


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I search all of the time for this online. Or, one close to it.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Hahaha. Apparently, I really regret this punch bowl because I posted that I regretted a few times in this post. In 2013, and in 2014. So, this is my 2015 regret post. I still want that punch bowl.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I can understand regretting not having that punch bowl. I would love it, too.


----------



## HalloweenDan73 (Sep 5, 2015)

ALL OF THEM, that my wife said not to=)


----------

